# Naja haja legionis



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Naja haje legionis*

here are a few photos of my new charge
http://









http://









http://










before anyone has a go the the name in the title is spelt wrong but foe some reason it has not changed the Haja to haje


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

hes one big snake!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice snake mate, im very jealous : victory:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

someone asked me the otherday "Whats your favourite snake?" i said i dont have a favourite i like them all equaly.......
Im starting to like this fella more equal than the others though.
I have always been a Viperlover.....sorry a lover of vipers.....but i am starting to see why people love Elapids so much


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> someone asked me the otherday "Whats your favourite snake?" i said i dont have a favourite i like them all equaly.......
> Im starting to like this fella more equal than the others though.
> i have always been a Viperlover.....sorry a lover of vipers.....but i am starting to see why people love Elapids so much


i thought you were admitting something there for a min lee, lol!


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

What a stunna ...........

Im just not a snake person (had loads but still a bit cautious) CANT BE GOOD WITH HOTS lol





Steve


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice


----------

